# New guy



## Lyle (Jan 24, 2007)

Just joined up a couple of days ago. A little about myself: I'm career military with 24 yrs so far. Loaded bombs on airplanes for 20 yrs, was a boom operator (inflt gas passer) for a year and a half until poor depth perception grounded me. Now I'm flying a desk. I draw for a hobby but would like to take it a step farther. Son of a WWII vet by the way...hence my interest in all things of that nature.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 24, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

Howdy, Lyle, and welcome! All artwork is appreciated here!
Hey - anyone who handles bombs for 20 years and is around to talk about 
it should have some good stories to share with us!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome folks. As for me still being around after hanging iron all of those years...Well, even a blind squirrel stumbles upon an acorn every now and then.


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey Lyle, welcome from down under..mate!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks Wayne. Glad to be here. Ah Adelaide! That was once where the fastest track in Formula One racing was. Too bad they stopped racing there.


----------



## mkloby (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey welcome Lyle!


----------



## Lyle (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey L-T (sorry force of habit) 
Thanks for the welcome. Just getting my feet wet around the place here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Welcome Lyle - a Blackhawks fan?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks FLYBOYJ. Yep, I'm a Hawks fan. Well, as much as one can be living where I do and not having the appropriate cable channel to follow the action.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 26, 2007)

Very cool - I was into the Blackhawks years ago - Stan Makita, Dennis Hull, Pit Martin, Darcy Rota and Tony Esposito. I also enjoyed Dennis Savard when he played - I think he was one of the most under-rated players to ever play hockey...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 26, 2007)

sweet- have you posted any of your drawings anywhere?


----------



## Lyle (Jan 26, 2007)

FLYBOYJ,
Oh yeah! I know of those folks very well. Yes, Savard always contributed to the team in some way, shape or form. When he lost a step, he played with his head instead of his body. Espo...what more can you say!

Lanc,
I haven't posted anything here as of yet. I'm on some funky hours right now so I'm not at home for long. When I get a chance I'll throw a few on the forum for you all to critique. Thanks for the interest.


----------

